
Richard Stallman on Steve Jobs: "I'm glad he's gone" - aaronbrethorst
http://www.macgasm.net/2011/10/07/richard-stallman-steve-jobs-glad/
======
smoyer
Discussed in three other threads ... the first is at:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3083349>

------
aespinoza
I think this just proves how far gone Richard Stallman is. I always knew he
didn't have his feet in the ground; but these comments just show how far from
reality he actually is.

